# ~*~ A YEAR SINCE MY GORGEOUS NEPHEWS PASSING~*~ I HOPE YOU REMEMBER.....



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Hello.....
    Well Im sure some of you will remeber my story..... Dan my 12 year old Nephew passed away on the 12th jan 2008...... he had a heart condition that nobody knew about and he was taken from us without any notice or warning.......he was such a perfect child... caring...loveing...warm... gave the best cuddles...the best kisses.... He really was and still is the best..... Many of you lit candles for him and prayed your hearts out for him.....which ment so very much to me at the time... infact you, my friends and family helped so much I can never say thank you enough....... You really are my family and although I have been away for a few months I am pleased to say you still are........ All I can do is ask you to think of Dan on Monday and thank you with all my heart for being there for  me a year ago and since..... you really are the best bunch of people a person could ask for........
All My Love,
Claire,
xxx.


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

I do remember Claire   and I will be thinking of you and your family on Monday  


carole
xxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Yes I remember Clare - All my love for Monday


----------



## 0604 (Jun 10, 2005)

Love and thoughts for your nephew on monday and your family.
Sarah

ps Have pm'd you recently


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Claire     all my love to you and your family


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi Hun, I am shocked a year has past for you and your family  
I will be thinking of you on Monday, have you all anything planned ?


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

I remember and i will be thinking of you and your family xx

( cant believe its been 1 year)  (( hugs))


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi Claire

I remember too hun- will be thinking of you all on monday

i know you kept my friend and her Ds in your thoughts too and its been 13months now since she lost him- not a day goes by where i dont think of him

xxxx


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

I remember too,    I have thought about you all a few times over the year. 

Will light a candle on Monday.  

Love Donna xxx


----------



## Dee Jay (Jan 10, 2005)

Hi Claire
Yes I remember your sad news about Dan, I lit a candle for him and often think of him and your family. Will be thinking of you all again on Monday and sending you a huge hug and saying a prayer,
take extra care and I hope that you can remember the fun times,
lol
Dxxx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Thanks ladies...... Im sat here at 4;30 am thinking about him and crying reading your kind messages.....All the family have booked the day off work so we can be together.... I imagine we will all go up the cematary together and put our flowers on Dans grave... me and the kids have had him made a large red heart in flowers.....he really wouldnt want anything too girly!!! 
Over the past few days I have dremt about Dan so vividly.....he is just as he was and in every one I get a cuddle and a kiss.......I know its his way of coming through to me and telling me hes happy where he is.......but when I wake up it feels so real I sometimes get a bit confussed and forget for a second or two that he has really gone.....


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi Claire

Sending you lots and lots of hugs.  I will be thinking of you all on Monday

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Claire  I hope today goes better than you dare hoped, 

Big Hugs
~Dizzi~


----------



## S4rah (Nov 10, 2003)

Claire

thinking of you and your family today and sending you lots of love and hugs

xx


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

i remember hunny + have thought of you + your family today  

xxx


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

I have thought of you and your family today


----------



## clairelh1 (Sep 8, 2004)

Been thinking of you and your family today (and throughout the year).  

Love
Claire
x


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

I can't believe its been a year    much love to your family,

Marie xxxx


----------



## Angelmummy (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi
I don't know you but saw this post and wanted to say how terribly sorry I was

     

Love Kay

xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Thank you so much for your kind words and thoughts..... Monday was horrible.... just horrible..... Tuesday was also bad.....but I know he is with us still..... I asked him to help sell my house on Monday(its been on the market for a year with one viewing!)..... yesterday I had an offer on it which i excepted so he worked his magic and I can now start a fresh in a new house ...... Dan was always wanting to help everybody..... and he hasnt stopped!!!!!    ...
Love & Hugs,
Claire,
xxx.


----------

